# EPM - Eclipse Metals



## Joe Blow (25 June 2010)

Eclipse Uranium Ltd is a uranium exploration company with a portfolio of uranium assets in geologically favourable areas of the Northern Territory.

Over 8,910km² of selected tenure that is highly prospective for uranium mineralisation.

• The Eclipse Project (5,438km²) located in the southern and north eastern parts of the Ngalia basin.
• The Pine Creek Project (1,114km²) located in various areas around the Pine
Creek region.
• The West Arnhem Project (110km²) located in the West Arnhem region.
• The North Arunta Project (1,580km²) located in the North Arunta region.
• The Lake MacKay Project (159km²) located in the Lake MacKay region.
• The Canning Basin Project (516km²) located in the Canning basin.

http://www.eclipseuranium.com.au


----------



## noirua (1 August 2010)

*Re: EUL - Eclipse Uranium*

Interesting for many is this attempted float by Eclipse Uranium to raise $7 million. Many already floated Uranium minnows strapped for cash are waiting to see if EUL manage this difficult task.

Proposed quotation was on 5/7/2010 ( now the ASX say, 'to be advised') and now the closing date of the offer has gone out to 1/9/2010. Probably indicates that cash is arriving more slowly than expected / hoped.

Plenty of good looking tenements but so have so many others.
The basics are to get a JV partner, or if you've little cash they give you some to see all the tenement previous drilling results. Though few are that interested these days.

Many minnows in this sector find that tenements not surveyed recently and someone drilled some time back with fairly poor results, are generally not worth much.

I prefer to buy these companies with enough cash for the next two years and price at asset value, not including tenements. Upside is an improving Uranium price in recent weeks and bullish forecasts into 2011.


----------



## grandia3 (22 February 2011)

*Re: EUL - Eclipse Uranium*

anyone watching this stock? 

I noticed that it is a subsidiary of DUO (correct me if I'm wrong)

and I have a bad feeling about this
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/dean-scook-wins-the-day/story-e6frg8zx-1225856603941

what do you guys think?


----------



## greggles (4 December 2017)

Eclipse Metals creeping up in the last few days on increasing volume and no news. Has gone from 1.1c to 2c in the last week.

Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## PonziSchemer (21 September 2020)

EPM  has got some promising U and other mineral tenements in the NT,,,,,,,and also an interesting Manganese project that is being rejigged at Mary River in QLD.......wondering if anyone else is watching this one...


----------



## greggles (14 January 2021)

EPM going for a run today after being re-instated to official quotation after a week long suspension. Currently up 16.7% to 2.1c.

The company announced this morning that it has entered into an agreement to acquire the Ivittuut Project in Greenland, which it claimed is the world's largest and only cryolite mine.

Here's the highlights of the deal:






Interesting development for EPM. However, buying a mine and getting a mine into production are two entirely different things.

EPM had $828,000 in the bank at the end of the September quarter last year, so the company is short on capital. The acqusition is being funded via a placement as detailed above. There will obviously need to be further placements to fund drilling and other exploration activities.

So while this is an interesting development for the company there are lots of unanswered questions about how this project is going to be funded through to production.


----------



## barney (14 January 2021)

greggles said:


> EPM going for a run today after being re-instated to official quotation after a week long suspension. There will obviously need to be further placements to fund drilling and other exploration activities.
> 
> So while this is an interesting development for the company there are lots of unanswered questions




Nice summation Greg.

The Cryolite that is left at the deposit is buried deep by the sounds of it so Extraction would not be cheap. 

It sounds like they are more interested in the Heavy Rare Earth content which might prove a better proposition.

Who knows ... The current appetite for Spec plays is high. It might keep running on fumes


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 July 2021)

Eclipse has received approval for an initial fieldwork program at the Ivittuut Project, Greenland from the Greenland Government. 

Scope includes _field assessment and general inspection and familiarisation by the new field team, sampling of the existing mullock heaps and sampling of geological bulk intrusions. This appraisal will pave the way for further testwork to facilitate calculation of a JORC compliant mineral resource estimate and project feasibility study.  _
_ 
An initial sampling program will include collection of representative samples from the Ivittuut mine tailings and low-grade waste dumps and the Gronnedal-Ika carbonatite_.


There is a potential for near-term production at Ivittuut – processing tailings and low-grade stockpiles for cryolite, fluorite and REE
*Hopeful pathway*
▪ Resource upgrade
▪ Mining licence application
▪ Environmental assessment and pit water testing and dewatering design
▪ PFS targeted for 2021/22

One thing in its favour, the port is nearby. Also in South, = ice free?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2021)

working over the old site:
_• 750m of historical diamond drill core from Gronnedal-lka carbonatite area identified.  
• The diamond drill core had not been systemically assayed for REE mineralisation.  
• Total rare-earth (TREE) of up to 34,400 ppm are recorded from grab samples collected at Gronnedal-lka carbonatite deposit (ASX release 2/3/2021).  
• Europium has been recognised throughout the carbonatite intrusion at several times greater concentration than average for rocks elsewhere. In short supply worldwide. 
• Extensive faulting and fracturing associated with the intruding carbonatite are considered to have mobilised highly mineralised fluids extending into the surrounding rocks which has implications for further REE enrichment during alteration processes. 
• The Gronnedal-lka carbonatite contains the only known readily accessible source of carbonate rock in Greenland which could be suitable for neutralising acid mine and process water.  
• Strong correlation between the REE mineralisation identified within olivine dolorite dyke and the magnetic zones_. 



> Carbonatites are a relatively rare type of igneous rock composed of greater than 50 vol % primary carbonate minerals, primarily calcite and/or dolomite, and contain the *highest concentrations of REEs* of any igneous rocks.


----------



## peter2 (13 August 2021)

You're diving deeply into the RE sector. I wasn't aware of *EPM* interest in REs, so thanks for posting. Learning that *EPM* is in Greenland is a concern after new local gov't scuppered *GGG *plans*.* *EPM* has approval for field work which has minimal environmental impact. 

Interesting, that *EPM* is sampling historical diamond drill cores that were obtained 50 years ago. 

Price chart look bullish. There's already too many shares issued for my liking. Recent price action is probably result of current bullish sentiment for RE companies.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2021)

• 750m of historical diamond drill core from Gronnedal-lka carbonatite area identified.  

• The diamond drill core had not been systemically assayed for REE mineralisation.    

• Europium has been recognised throughout the carbonatite intrusion at several times greater concentration than average for rocks elsewhere. In short supply worldwide. 

• Extensive faulting and fracturing associated with the intruding carbonatite are considered to have mobilised highly mineralised fluids extending into the surrounding rocks which has implications for further REE enrichment during alteration processes. 

• The Gronnedal-lka carbonatite contains the only known readily accessible source of carbonate rock in Greenland which could be suitable for neutralising acid mine and process water.  

• Strong correlation between the REE mineralisation identified within olivine dolorite dyke and the magnetic zones. 

.... not really containing fresh news, just a bit of a taste to keep the interest level up.  And essentially EPM has doubled to 5.2c in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 October 2021)

EPM is still one to watch. Recently got as high as 6.7c, received a speeding ticket,
_1. No 
2. Not Applicable 
3. Does Not have any other explanation that explains the recent trading in its securities. 
4. In Compliance_

and has dropped from that excitement; now 4.5c. Currently "advancing understanding of the Greenland situation":
• _Historic diamond drill core samples from Ivittuut and Gronnedal-lka in Greenland submitted to Perth laboratory for comprehensive chemical analysis _
_ • These analyses are a step forward to enhance understanding of Ivittuut’s quartz, cryolite and siderite mineralisation and potential for the Gronnedal-Ika carbonatite complex to host REE _
_• Eclipse has obtained samples from historic tailings dumps which are being prepared for despatch to import into Australia*   _
_• Significant Exploration Targets defined for the quartz mineralised zone which forms a flat roughly circular intrusive body predicted 220m in diameter with a true thickness of about 90m. _
_• Gronnedal-lka carbonatite deposit historical grab samples returned total rare earth (TREE) grades of up to 34,400 ppm  _
_• Strong correlation between REE mineralisation identified within olivine dolerite dykes and magnetic zones at Gronnedal-lka _

 * Results will be announced in due course, however due to high demand from mineral exploration in Australia, it is unclear when they will be available.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2023)

Started trading on the hotdog exchange (Frankfurt) on Wednesday, dual listing.
Noticed from chart action only.


----------

